# 40s... the new 30s: the "one good egg" race...Part 3 - see link



## suedulux (May 27, 2006)

Hi ya 
found this thread recently on IVF chit chat board, thought others may be interested? 

40s... the new 30s: the "one good egg" race...Part 3 
Here's the link -

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=220103.0;topicseen

Maybe see you there ?

luv sue


----------

